# How do i give a unique title to an article?



## patrickt (Nov 1, 2010)

hi. i write articles professionally. However, i somehow have a hard time giving good and unique titles to my articles. Can someone suggest some good tips for giving the right title to an article? I will appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------

